# stinky gas!



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

help, my dog has had the worse gas lately, we get an occasional passing of gas here and there but lately, past few days, it has been all the time. i am talking 6-8x a day. his food or treats have not changed, he's eating same amounts, i have given him a tiny tiny piece of cheese, parmesean, very small amount today and yesterday and today, the size of a dime. i can't believe this would cause this awful problem. don't know if i should be concerned or not. any suggestions?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have no clue if this applies to dogs or not, but people can develop lactose intolerance at anytime. Thus cheese=smelly gas!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ound: I am sorry but it is funny. Unless it is in your house and yes my Lilly did this when she got hold of something she isn't suppose to eat. I gave her a multi symptom rolaid.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

i type this as i am recovering from some billy gas while he is laying next to me on the couch-- i blame it on his cottage cheese as he always tends to toot afterwards (and why do i give it to him if this is the result???):frusty:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

We keep a spray can of Lysol and a smell good one by the bed, and by the couch. FOR THIS EXACT reason. Sometimes in bed at night, Kona let's one of those UTTERLY NASTY SMELLING gasses... and hubby looks at me... *as if* and says.. can you excuse yourself next time? LOL then laughs and cuddles up by Kona and says.. it's okay, mommies butt does that scary noise sometimes... *as if AGAIN* but.. hey.... just goes to show you that men are in love with our little guys and gals even if they don't admit it! Enough to blame their WIFE for that rotten smell, over the cute puppy! 
I would say it's the cheese too. 

P.S. I absoultely LOVE your avatar pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry ladies but this is funnnnyyyy! I completely identify too. Hope the air clears soon!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

This sounds like my DS22. It's his exact same reaction to cheese. ound:

My vet did tell me to avoid dairy as many dogs are intolerant.

Hope he's better soon


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It's probably the cheese like others have said, but if it's REALLY odd, don't ignor it. Does he have soft stools? It's the time of year that he could be getting giardia (sp) possibly or some other tummy trouble. Just something to keep in mind. I know our little Maltese was having truly horrific gas, room clearing, and it helped us figure out some of his underlaying health problems.

Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo gets it too, silent and deadly. Thank goodness it hasn't happened too often lately.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I think its food related..most likely dairy or fiber. Dairy doesn't cause a problem here, but turkey? or carrots? or something she's not used to? Egads! Run!

I'm not sure how to fix it other than watching what they eat. Gucci has mastered the 'innocent' look, so I get blamed too! LOL

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is one time Smarty and I have nothing to add. She was blessed with a very good digestive system. But, my DD's small terrier mix will clear the house, LOL. She gets nothing other than her food, any additives and you can not stand it. Many foods later the vet just says that is just the way she is. We hate to have her visit, even though she is really cute.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I used to think Sophie was pretty gassy, especially when I took her to the Vet, as I thought nervousness brpught it on. One day while at the Vet, I appologized for Sophie's awful gas. The Vet corrected me and said it wasn't gas, but rahter it was her anal gland. He said that often when dogs get nervous they "express" it themselves..
Since, I have learned how to do this before bathing them.

If it is gas, I know that a Peptid Ac will work. I was told by my Vet that I could give them one (the small pink ones) a day when needed. (My hav's are 11 and 15 lbs)
It also works great for general stomach upsets..

You could call your Vet and confirm this..:biggrin1:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, i think it was the parmesan cheese. he also gets gassy with yogurt so i have cut that, today, just a few bouts of bad gas, i;ll keep an eye on it and if it doesn't get better, we will go visit the vet.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. Sorry but this is too funny.

Mine do silent but deadlies post eating cheese/dairy. Good luck!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy farts too sometimes,and it is silent and deadly! It is so bad,people leave the room. I have linked it mostly to treats. One in particular with alot of wheat. He is gas-y on certain kibbles as well that contain alot of wheat.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd advise holding off on the cheese, please! 

Phew! :faint:


Scout is a farter too. I don't think Lincoln farts at all though. He is highly evolved. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is an ebay listing you might be interested in. All in fun mind you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DANGER-FARTING-...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tamchev (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one with little stink bombs!! Trixi is famous for her silent & deadly ones when she is sleeping.....on my lap! The other evening Oreo & Trixi were having a contest who could stink the worst...and both sound alseep...on my lap!! LOL! 

I think they get gassy when they are really hungry and eat too fast. They are only eating Iams Smart Puppy for Toys for meals and Beniful for Puppies for treats. They are 4 months old and haven't given them any human food for treats since the banana episode. One inch of banana created projectile diarriha an hour later. Wow....it all landed on the pee pee pad...thank God!!


----------

